# New Member



## Traveler432 (May 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! I got on this board because I'm having a minor issue with me YT16 Ford Yard Tractor. When you throught the toggle switch to engage the pto the light comes on but the pto doesn't engage. I am having trouble tracing the wiring down to find out how this system work so that I can Diagnos the problem. I was wondering if it work on some Actuator or if it uses and electraonically engeged slip clutch fpr the mower deck drive belts. That being said I would like to say Hi to everyone and I look forward to chatting with you !


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

I learned this from my cousin, howdy!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi traveler432...
Welcome to the forum, can't help with the PTO issue though.
Cheers


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome Travler, If I can help in any way let me know. Sounds like a case of miswiring. I would trace the wires from the switch to make sure at least one of those goes to the PTO solenoid. Your solenoid for the PTO should go to ground on one side and to the switch on the other. While working on this phase of trouble shooting MAKE SURE YOU DISCONNECT THE BATTERY LEADS TO PREVENT ACCIDENTAL STARTING OF THE ENGINE!. Safety is very important when doing this type of troubleshooting,as you may have to remove guards, interlocks, etc. I would take the positive lead off the solenoid and off the switch and ohm the wire for continuity. I will take a look at the wiring Diagram on the YT16 and see if I can give you any hints as to the problem...................:tractorsm


----------

